# Sticky  The UK-Muscle Video Bench Press thread



## Mingster

Right. Here we go then. The UK-Muscle Bench Press thread.

A thread for Bench Pressing of every kind. Full reps, half-reps, assisted reps - @Chelsea I'm looking at you lol  . Any weight, any amount of reps, any bodyweight, age. Raw or Equipped. Enhanced or Natty.

The only rule of the thread is that every contributor must post up a video of themselves Bench Pressing in their initial post. After that they can post up further video's, or chat, or argue nicely; whatever they like. But no video in their opening post, no posts end of.

Personally, I prefer competition lifts as there are no ifs or buts about those. Having said that there is a place for gym or training lifts, and all videos are acceptable. My best competitive Bench was 182.5kg, over 20 years ago now. I've done more in the gym, but that one was the best. Here's myself doing a training lift a few years ago in my early 50's...


----------



## Henda83

Im weak for body weight and shoulders are wrecked so not likely to get any stronger

very modest 122.5 x 4






Paused close grip 120kg x 1






Modest lifts not beating anyone haha but why not post for fun


----------



## Mingster

It's not a competition. All lifts are good lifts :thumbup1:

There's going to be a wide range of styles on show too, depending on the posters goals. No style is better than another.


----------



## 19072

150kg x 1 @ 84kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BYOEyYWAK3y/

100kg x 19reps

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BgTwJkWlklO/

140kg x 3

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BZMJeaRnybG/


----------



## swole troll

150kg pre rupture

ive hit 160kg but no vid no did






also beat 160 with rep work since but ill save that for when i get it on paper at this upcoming meet in April


----------



## Stephen9069




----------



## Stephen9069

And here's the moment a PB attempt was snatched from me lol


----------



## Mingster

Come on guys. This thread is for all Benches. There's no weight limit. Use it as a starting point, or as a measure of where you are today. You can revisit it as and when your Bench increases.

Or, in my case, as it decreases lol. Lighter weight, heavier weight, low reps or high. All welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## monkeybiker

Did this last year in November I think


----------



## AestheticManlet

October last year 132.5kg x9. Have done 145kg x5 not long after but I've moved away from hitting numbers but I'm going to get back into it :thumbup1:

View attachment 4026F795-BDAE-48C1-BE08-460C0E58C622.mov


Does this video even work for anyone


----------



## Mingster

AestheticManlet said:


> October last year 132.5kg x9. Have done 145kg x5 not long after but I've moved away from hitting numbers but I'm going to get back into it :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 152173
> 
> 
> Does this video even work for anyone


 Yes. I can view it.


----------



## Jack of blades

160kg for 2 reps I had cramp in leg no excuses lol will put a video on Monday doing more reps

View attachment VID_20180317_132604.mp4


----------



## swole troll

whats with all you guys trying to give me a library of your videos

theres this new (ish) video hosting site out called youtube

if you upload onto there it would make it so that we dont all have to have wank banks of you lifting


----------



## swole troll

Jack of blades said:


> 160kg for 2 reps I had cramp in leg no excuses lol will put a video on Monday doing more reps
> 
> View attachment 152339


 strong lifting mate


----------



## 19072

Today's session finished with 130kg for 5reps on bench press

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BggXEnxFuhz/


----------



## Mingster

Video shy members posts deleted.


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> whats with all you guys trying to give me a library of your videos
> 
> theres this new (ish) video hosting site out called youtube
> 
> if you upload onto there it would make it so that we dont all have to have wank banks of you lifting


 Indeed. I'm having to delete legions of unwanted video downloads. Come on guys, it isn't hard to upload actual videos.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I have been back into the gym today and trained upper as normal. I'm still feeling weak as piss after being laid up for a month with vestibular neuronitis(a fu**ing horrendous condition) so my poundages are way down.... I know, excuses excuses excuses...

This is the order I train in:

Decline bench (warm up 100kg for 15) 130kg 3 sets of x 10 I normally hit 140 for sets of 8

Incline bench 100kg 3 sets of 9

flat seated bench /machine so I can go to failure safely...120kg 3 plates a side

Pronate wide grip pullups.. Body weight 3 x 8 today as feeling weak. I normally have 7 kg dumbbell between my legs lol

One Arm DB rows 60 kg

Today I done some seated shoulder Db press just to change it up from the press behind the neck, I do this periodically, I thought it would be a good time to change it up after my short spell off. I used the 40s today.

Shrugs 3 sets first set of 12 the the two following sets went 10 then 8 . the weight went 100kg, 140kg, 180kg

Cable face pulls, 65 on the stack

triceps

biceps

job done...

Lower/ leg day tomorrow ending with some abdominals and bit of cardio/spinning cool down.











I never train with a spotter... the owner took it upon himself to spot me for the last two FFS 

I had them in the bag easy...


----------



## Jack of blades

The-Real-Deal said:


> I have been back into the gym today and trained upper as normal. I'm still feeling weak as piss after being laid up for a month with vestibular neuronitis(a fu**ing horrendous condition) so my poundages are way down.... I know, excuses excuses excuses...
> 
> This is the order I train in:
> 
> Decline bench (warm up 100kg for 15) 130kg 3 sets of x 10 I normally hit 140 for sets of 8
> 
> Incline bench 100kg 3 sets of 9
> 
> flat seated bench /machine so I can go to failure safely...120kg 3 plates a side
> 
> Pronate wide grip pullups.. Body weight 3 x 8 today as feeling weak. I normally have 7 kg dumbbell between my legs lol
> 
> One Arm DB rows 60 kg
> 
> Today I done some seated shoulder Db press just to change it up from the press behind the neck, I do this periodically, I thought it would be a good time to change it up after my short spell off. I used the 40s today.
> 
> Shrugs 3 sets first set of 12 the the two following sets went 10 then 8 . the weight went 100kg, 140kg, 180kg
> 
> Cable face pulls, 65 on the stack
> 
> triceps
> 
> biceps
> 
> job done...
> 
> Lower/ leg day tomorrow ending with some abdominals and bit of cardio/spinning cool down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never train with a spotter... the owner took it upon himself to spot me for the last two FFS
> 
> I had them in the bag easy...


 Maybe he just wanted in on your recording lol


----------



## 19072

The-Real-Deal said:


> I have been back into the gym today and trained upper as normal. I'm still feeling weak as piss after being laid up for a month with vestibular neuronitis(a fu**ing horrendous condition) so my poundages are way down.... I know, excuses excuses excuses...
> 
> This is the order I train in:
> 
> Decline bench (warm up 100kg for 15) 130kg 3 sets of x 10 I normally hit 140 for sets of 8
> 
> Incline bench 100kg 3 sets of 9
> 
> flat seated bench /machine so I can go to failure safely...120kg 3 plates a side
> 
> Pronate wide grip pullups.. Body weight 3 x 8 today as feeling weak. I normally have 7 kg dumbbell between my legs lol
> 
> One Arm DB rows 60 kg
> 
> Today I done some seated shoulder Db press just to change it up from the press behind the neck, I do this periodically, I thought it would be a good time to change it up after my short spell off. I used the 40s today.
> 
> Shrugs 3 sets first set of 12 the the two following sets went 10 then 8 . the weight went 100kg, 140kg, 180kg
> 
> Cable face pulls, 65 on the stack
> 
> triceps
> 
> biceps
> 
> job done...
> 
> Lower/ leg day tomorrow ending with some abdominals and bit of cardio/spinning cool down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never train with a spotter... the owner took it upon himself to spot me for the last two FFS
> 
> I had them in the bag easy...


 Props steve!! Credit where due 130kg for 10 is impressive pal


----------



## swole troll

The-Real-Deal said:


> I have been back into the gym today and trained upper as normal. I'm still feeling weak as piss after being laid up for a month with vestibular neuronitis(a fu**ing horrendous condition) so my poundages are way down.... I know, excuses excuses excuses...
> 
> This is the order I train in:
> 
> Decline bench (warm up 100kg for 15) 130kg 3 sets of x 10 I normally hit 140 for sets of 8
> 
> Incline bench 100kg 3 sets of 9
> 
> flat seated bench /machine so I can go to failure safely...120kg 3 plates a side
> 
> Pronate wide grip pullups.. Body weight 3 x 8 today as feeling weak. I normally have 7 kg dumbbell between my legs lol
> 
> One Arm DB rows 60 kg
> 
> Today I done some seated shoulder Db press just to change it up from the press behind the neck, I do this periodically, I thought it would be a good time to change it up after my short spell off. I used the 40s today.
> 
> Shrugs 3 sets first set of 12 the the two following sets went 10 then 8 . the weight went 100kg, 140kg, 180kg
> 
> Cable face pulls, 65 on the stack
> 
> triceps
> 
> biceps
> 
> job done...
> 
> Lower/ leg day tomorrow ending with some abdominals and bit of cardio/spinning cool down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never train with a spotter... the owner took it upon himself to spot me for the last two FFS
> 
> I had them in the bag easy...


 good benching mate

the straps on a bench press are a first for me though, whats the reasoning?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

swole troll said:


> good benching mate
> 
> the straps on a bench press are a first for me though, whats the reasoning?


 I only use them for heavy shrugs/pulls n stuff... When I go into the gym I just have them on. They ain't doing anything when I'm pressing lol, they are just there.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

herc said:


> Props steve!! Credit where due 130kg for 10 is impressive pal


 All drug free too mate 

Thanks, I genuinely appreciate your comment :thumbup1:


----------



## 19072

The-Real-Deal said:


> All drug free too mate
> 
> Thanks, I genuinely appreciate your comment :thumbup1:


 Behave yourself!! Lol

No worries pal.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

herc said:


> *Behave yourself!! Lol *
> 
> No worries pal.


 You implying I'm on gear young'n? I can assure you I'm not ... Its 100% natty all the way for me mate. I've trained natty all of my lifting life 

Yes I know, no one cares ... :huh: :lol:


----------



## 19072

The-Real-Deal said:


> You implying I'm on gear young'n? I can assure you I'm not ... Its 100% natty all the way for me mate. I've trained natty all of my lifting life
> 
> Yes I know, no one cares ... :huh: :lol:


 No I'm stating the behave yourself as the thread is 100kg bench regardless of any chemical usage, body weight, equipped or raw etc etc

ohh I'm fully aware you are natty. Your as bad as a vegan or crossfitter lol..


----------



## The-Real-Deal

herc said:


> No I'm stating the behave yourself as the* thread is 100kg* bench regardless of any chemical usage, body weight, equipped or raw etc etc
> 
> ohh I'm fully aware you are natty. Your as bad as a vegan or crossfitter lol..


 Errrmmm cough cough....









I fink your in the wrong thread mate.

But your right It does not matter, all are welcome and good irrespective, as long as they post a video...


----------



## 19072

The-Real-Deal said:


> Errrmmm cough cough....
> 
> 
> View attachment 152463
> 
> 
> I fink your in the wrong thread mate.
> 
> But your right It does not matter, all are welcome and good irrespective, as long as they post a video...


 Work has me on the edge here lol. Auto pilot reply opps - but yes video replies only


----------



## The-Real-Deal

There is quite a few strength lifts in here 1rm etc which has got me thinking ...! When I was about 20 - 21 I did do a one rep max (which subsequently ended up being two reps lol) on flat bench. At the time I weighed approximately 12st - 12 st 7lb. As part of our training we pyramid trained up to 152.5kg for 2 reps (was supposed to be a 1rm) then back down again to the starting point of iirc 60kg This was done over an 8 week period, four weeks increasing the weight to the 152.5kg (adding weight and dropping reps as the weight increased). Then the following four weeks decreasing the weight and increasing reps until it was back down to the 60kg high rep range.

After hitting that 152.5 I remember thinking I was as strong as f**k without knowing any better, I know absolutely zip about powerlifting and comp bench press !!! I'm now considering practicing some flat benching, getting the form and set up right (i've been watching some videos on youtube lol) and going for my 1RM. I'm reluctant to mess about with my training routine though. That said this could be an itch I just got to scratch...!

Any advice....


----------



## Jakemaguire

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSqfQD7jkqa/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSTgxJQDHFG/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSdn0wxDMVV/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BQibS8ClaBw/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BRQZ-tojKcu/


----------



## superdrol

Well I dropped all gear three weekends ago, zero test, tren or m1t

got a solid 7 reps of 100kg and I hope the video works 






It's was as wide an angle as I could get...

wnded up doing a 100/100/90/80 drop set and set a new 1rm best aswell with 90kg x13

cant wait to start test and deca again and finish the m1t...

View attachment 153369


View attachment 153371


----------



## Jordan08

100 kgs for 19 reps after doing 531 on OHP's.


----------



## Jordan08

125kgs for 7


----------



## 41128

no new PBs for me since September 2017 sadly when I hit 180kg x2 (pec damage, no idea what it was, put me out of anything above 80-90kg narrow incline only until about a month ago). 3 weeks back into benching I've hit 150kg 5x5 easy, 170kg 3x3 and hoping to hit 200kg before I'm 23 in July so slow progress for me to not injure myself is the goal between now and July.

180kg x2 no sleeves or anything lol in September 2017

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BaPCAFelAYp/

100kg x26 reps while on a diet, no carbs and nearing the end of chest rehab.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BgCaw_0hXzo/


----------



## 19072

130kg x 6 last time I checked I was about 85kg so need to cut the junk food out if I want to keep at the under 80's

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bh9LHpmgT8z/


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Nothing special 140 x 7 Vid taken from my Upper workout today. Hoping to be at sets of 10 reps in the next few weeks. I could have got one or two more but had no spotter so erred on the side of caution. Not bad for an old natty ...


----------



## Jack of blades

superdrol said:


> Well I dropped all gear three weekends ago, zero test, tren or m1t
> 
> got a solid 7 reps of 100kg and I hope the video works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's was as wide an angle as I could get...
> 
> wnded up doing a 100/100/90/80 drop set and set a new 1rm best aswell with 90kg x13
> 
> cant wait to start test and deca again and finish the m1t...
> 
> View attachment 153369
> 
> 
> View attachment 153371


 f**k 100kg for 7 reps after taking test, tren and m1t sounds like you were using fake gear


----------



## superdrol

Jack of blades said:


> f**k 100kg for 7 reps after taking test, tren and m1t sounds like you were using fake gear


 Good to see you can read 

allow me to spell it out

calories were mostly below 2000 as tren f**ked my digestion (I needed 4K+ before Xmas to grow, hardly good for strength, so after three weeks worth of test and tren I dropped it all completely, hardly the massive cycle you make out genius! And four weeks later free of what gear I'd pinned, low on calories, I managed 7 reps of 100kg, was I happy, yup, unfortunately I've never trained for strength so it's not a bad start, having put 20kg on my bench in eight weeks effectively! And once my digestion gets un****ed I will put another 40kg on it in under a year


----------



## Jordan08

130kgs for 6


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Jordan08 said:


> 130kgs for 6


 Good benching mate.. you using the suicide grip? If the bar slips ya screwed mate.


----------



## Jordan08

The-Real-Deal said:


> Good benching mate.. you using the suicide grip? If the bar slips ya screwed mate.


 My elbow wrist flow gets messed up with over thumb grip. Tried a lot. I know it's risk and can't do anything with it sadly.


----------



## 19072

So today's session was 5/3/1+ my goal was 4reps at 137.5kg but happy to accept 3..

unfortunately some balloon lent on the bench my phone was sitting on and knocked it over!! But you can see the first rep..

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BiRwhIYF0yJ/


----------



## 19072

145kg x 1

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BjFM0B_F3zz/


----------



## Harry Sacks

both are a bit old now, will post newer ones at some point when im back into training properly

260kg single ply






192.5 raw


----------



## 19072

pbaddict said:


> Why are you bothering to use bands when you are only benching 150kg for a max? You should be pressing at least 180kg for reps before incorporating them into your routine and even then they are pretty useless for RAW benchers as its off the chest where you need to be creating power.


 Only 150kg?? I'm closing in on 2 x body weight!! Sorry what are you benching?? I was advised by someone who is knowledgeable in all aspects of training. So unless you can provide significant evidence as to why band pressing useless then please refrain from those macho posts!!

ps what rule books states you can't do a certain style of exercises until your pressing 4plates??


----------



## Mingster

pbaddict said:


> Why are you bothering to use bands when you are only benching 150kg for a max? You should be pressing at least 180kg for reps before incorporating them into your routine and even then they are pretty useless for RAW benchers as its off the chest where you need to be creating power.


 Have you posted a video in this thread? Don't bother posting again until you do. Read the rules in the OP.


----------



## superdrol

pbaddict said:


> You can only do 100kg *7 after doing a cycle of Test / Tren & M1T?? Are you being serious...
> 
> I was pressing 100kg * 17 before I even touched a steroid! Today's culture of just jumping on gear without even being the slightest bit strong is unbelievable...


 Learn to read



pbaddict said:


> You can only do 100kg *7 after doing a cycle of Test / Tren & M1T?? Are you being serious...
> 
> I was pressing 100kg * 17 before I even touched a steroid! Today's culture of just jumping on gear without even being the slightest bit strong is unbelievable...


 If you learn to read I had a full year off due to a back injury and tried Tren on my return and lasted approx 3 weeks before jacking it off! Thanks for the valued input so this was weeks after very little of nothing

im pleased for your efforts just to find people weaker than you with different goals, a sprinter would've never benched 100kg but I dare say a few of those have used gear before, see ya, oh and where's your video??


----------



## Stephen9069

Matt6210 said:


> 160kg x 8 reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 190kg x 2 reps


 Videos unavailable mate.


----------



## Matt6210

160kg x 8 reps






190kg x 2 reps


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## Matt6210

200kg x 1


----------



## 19072

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BkxbJRJlgLs/

152.5kg bench press at 83kg


----------



## sjacks

@The-Real-Deal


----------



## Matt6210

sjacks said:


> @The-Real-Deal


 Suprised me your bench ain't better mate, you got a big chest.


----------



## sjacks

Matt6210 said:


> Suprised me your bench ain't better mate, you got a big chest.


 LOL I got a PB on that 7 reps on 120kg too!! Only ever done 5 before. It's down to weight though, I'm 12st at 5'6" don't think I'll ever reach 4 plates, maybe 3 for a few reps unless I take a lot of gear and I just don't think its worth fu**ing with my health tbh.


----------



## Matt6210

sjacks said:


> LOL I got a PB on that 7 reps on 120kg too!! Only ever done 5 before. It's down to weight though, I'm 12st at 5'6" don't think I'll ever reach 4 plates, maybe 3 for a few reps unless I take a lot of gear and I just don't think its worth fu**ing with my health tbh.


 12 stone you taking the piss? Thought you were fu**ing heavier than me bro


----------



## sjacks

Matt6210 said:


> 12 stone you taking the piss? Thought you were fu**ing heavier than me bro


 Nah, I'm a short ass. Mind you Lee Labrada was too, he was 5'5" but 13 stone ripped, absolutely massive.

Edit: is, guy's still alive.


----------



## Matt6210

sjacks said:


> LOL I got a PB on that 7 reps on 120kg too!! Only ever done 5 before. It's down to weight though, I'm 12st at 5'6" don't think I'll ever reach 4 plates, maybe 3 for a few reps unless I take a lot of gear and I just don't think its worth fu**ing with my health tbh.


 You ain't been 12 stone since you were 18 years old ya c**t


----------



## sjacks

Matt6210 said:


> You ain't been 12 stone since you were 18 years old ya c**t


 Back then I was 11st. Didn't start taking gear until about 3 years back.


----------



## Matt6210

sjacks said:


> Back then I was 11st. Didn't start taking gear until about 3 years back.


 How much you weigh serious?


----------



## sjacks

Matt6210 said:


> How much you weigh serious?


 Just weighed myself now, slight over 12 and a quarter stone. Your like 18st right?


----------



## Matt6210

sjacks said:


> Just weighed myself now, slight over 12 and a quarter stone. Your like 18st right?


 Seriously shocked f**k out me that has? Mate I honestly thought you were a big heavy bloke man, especially your profile pic, im a little under 16 at moment.


----------



## Heavyassweights

sjacks said:


> Just weighed myself now, slight over 12 and a quarter stone. Your like 18st right?


 @AestheticManlet thus guy is smaller than you x


----------



## Heavyassweights

Matt6210 said:


> Seriously shocked f**k out me that has? Mate I honestly thought you were a big heavy bloke man, especially your profile pic, im a little under 16 at moment.


 2stone drop mate? Good going


----------



## Huntingground

After 3 years of training I got 166kg BP and just failed on 171kg BP. I don't have the 166 video but here is the 171 fail.






Injury on LHS meant that I struggled to DB press 12kg DBs at one stage but I am fighting back. I got 150BP in comp last year and am going for 160 tomorrow in gym.


----------



## Matt6210

140kg x 12


----------



## karbonk

Matt6210 said:


> 140kg x 12


 Good pec recruitment.


----------



## swole troll

162.5kg

current PB

jumped to 170kg but failed when the triceps took over (skinny arms)


----------



## Stephen9069

swole troll said:


> 162.5kg
> 
> current PB
> 
> jumped to 170kg but failed when the triceps took over (skinny arms)


 Nice and fast there mate going off of that it would look like you coukd smash 170kg.


----------



## swole troll

Stephen9069 said:


> Nice and fast there mate going off of that it would look like you coukd smash 170kg.


 Yea it's weird

That's why me and my mate called the 170kg next but it just hit a brick wall

Flew off my chest but stopped at the pec tricep handover

I'll get the vid up later


----------



## swole troll

Stephen9069 said:


> Nice and fast there mate going off of that it would look like you coukd smash 170kg.


----------



## Stephen9069

swole troll said:


>


 Your spotter was a bit hasty there grabbing the bar


----------



## Stephen9069

First time bench pressing in a very long time, this is my first week back into training and im aching all over.

I don't this for 6 sets.

Iv started a routine now and im currently in the first week of Block 1 which will last for 3-4 weeks hopefully by the end of this I can be back up to 150kg


----------



## bigaldevlin

Just a little playaround from last week, 130kg 10reps, 135kg 5reps And 137.5kg 5reps


----------

